# Growing Cherry Tomatoes



## pops6927 (Oct 26, 2019)

Very Low on the Glycemic Index are cherry tomatoes, and are a great snack food.  Instead of buying them, I'd like to grow them.  In large planters from established plants, starting  with two to begin with.  Any tips?


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2019)

We like the super 100s  .They are big producers. If there are only a couple people eating off of the plants two plants will keep you with plenty of tomatoes. Keep the fruit on the plant until they pop of with just a slight twist just right before they fall off on there own. They are so sweet its almost like candy!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 26, 2019)

I agree with Sowsage, Sweet 100's are the best. Look into 5-7 gallon fabric pots, I did some peppers  and basil in them for the first time this year and the plants seem to love it. I'll be doing tomatoes in them next year for sure.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

My favorite after growing a host of the hybrids and heirloom is Sungolds. They are a orange cherry with very full tomato flavor. The plants are indestructible and very prolific producers. It’s the only one we grow now.


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2019)

Pops if you decide to save seeds from a tomato check this
https://www.thespruce.com/how-to-save-tomato-seeds-1403292
Richie


----------



## Braz (Oct 26, 2019)

We grow Sun Sugar every year. They are like little candy pops.
Last summer the wife bought four of these planters. One will easily handle two tomato plants.


----------



## mosparky (Oct 26, 2019)

I think I've always done Sweet 100's inn the past. What ever the store had out front. They were really good, especially the one from plants the dog "watered".

 However, last year my son-in-law did some Juliet (a Burpee brand) cherry tomatoes. They were excellent and very big for a cherry tomato. We're talking 2 bite tomatoes here.
 I think I will give them a shot next year.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 27, 2019)

One thing I can suggest is using potash when growing tomatoes. I find that makes them great tomatoes and gives a higher yield, when I start seeing flowers I start feeding them potash and reduce nitrogen fertiliser.

For good yield and fruit quality, tomatoes need an ample supply of potassium (potash) which can be supplied with fertilizer, wood ashes and organic matter

https://www.actahort.org/books/944/944_5.htm


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, and it starts!  I got my raised plant bed for my tomato plants to grow in (we have a small dog now, and she loves to stand on her hind feet and attack the TV while watching it, so I needed something to elevate the plants.  It is self watering and a perfect birthday present!)











Parked behind my smokehouse where there's plenty of sunlight!

Now, come the end of March, I will get soil, two cherry tomato plants and two cages!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you., Jabiru, for the potash suggestion!  I'll be sure to apply it when they flower!


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 13, 2020)

That looks like a perfect tomato growing setup pops, raised and  self watering too, keeps it easy.

please post some pics once you get them going.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2020)

Will do, plan on it!  Ordered cherry tomato plants (3) to be sent after April 17th from Amazon,. and 2 bags of Miracle Gro garden soil, 5 pk of tomato cages, 1 bag of potash fertilizer from Walmart all to be delivered to my front door, eliminating the need to leave the house completely!  Should be good to get started!  Anything else I should get?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, Amazon crapped out, delivery delay until June 16th.  Where else is a good place to order the plants (not seeds, too late now)?

Just ordered them from "The Tasteful Garden" for delivery on April 20th!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 8, 2020)

The Tasteful Garden - all organic online plants - www.tastefulgarden.com


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2020)

The plants were delayed @ no shipping flights until the first week of June, but they finally arrived!  My younger son came over and set up the planter tonight, planted them, installed the cages and tied them together for increased stability!  2 plants.












and we will see how the garden grows!  I have the potash when they flower.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 22, 2020)

Well, as you can see, one plant survived, the other died.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 22, 2020)

If the plant is indeterminate it will grow 8 feet tall so it will need more support or a lot of trimming . I grow everything in the ground and use reinforced concrete wire cages that are 7 feet tall and the indeterminate variety grows up and over the top of these cages so I place a T-bar post on it and wire the cage to it so they wont fall over in the wind when they get top heavy. I think all cherry tomatoes taste great ! If you get a determinate tomato variety they will suit those cages you have a little better .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

Braz said:


> We grow Sun Sugar every year. They are like little candy pops.
> Last summer the wife bought four of these planters. One will easily handle two tomato plants.



I'm using those too. I have 4 of them with different veggies in them. The tomatoes and peppers are growing like crazy. The cucumbers. Not so good so far. And I have one with herbs in it. They're growing like weeds! I'll have plenty of basil and oregano for awhile.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2020)

Half way up the 2nd ring!  The texas sage is blooming purple too!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice. . .   Looks like a beautiful day !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

*Growing 3500+ Cherry Tomatoes on one 17' high plant, without Soil:
Step by Step, how it's done:*
How to Grow Great Tomato Plants

Bear

Cherry Tomato Plants (mrs Bear Hiding):


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2020)

Those are Braveheart cherry tomato plants, ave size is 4' wide and 5' tall, well within the cage size.


----------



## Jabiru (Jul 15, 2020)

pops6927
 , those tomato guides are they upside down? If they are not, I’ve been using them wrong for 20 years haha.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 16, 2020)

Not to my knowledge, they are placed correctly in the soil.  We did try ro grow 2 plants but one did not surviv but we did not disturb it and just left it alone!
!e


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 21, 2020)

july 21, 2020


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 31, 2020)

Latest photo of tomato plant!  Still flowering!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, I wrote to The Tasteful Garden website about my stunted cherry tomatoes, and they sent me a gift certificate for all that I paid for the original two plants!  They are a little bigger than pea sized, not 1" size.  I think it is due to the summer heat as they didn't ship them out until June 9th, not April 5th like they had said due to  Covid.  Just in time to order them for the fall growing season!


----------



## bregent (Sep 3, 2020)

We grew Gold Nugget cherries this year, along with Celebrity and Black Trifele.  They all did well, but the Gold Nugget were extremely productive. I've been harvesting a pint every day for the last month  - probably 1000-1500 tomatoes and it's still going pretty strong. Here's what it looked like on July 21st when the fruit was just starting to ripen.


----------

